# HELP! can't configure proxy settings



## EJBell (Oct 2, 2011)

HI, I'm trying to connect my MAc to my home network. I select 'Configure Manually' in the proxy settings, but it keeps reverting back to 'Use PAC file'. I've changed the setting 100 times but it does not work. Does anyone know why it keeps doing this and what I can do about it? thanks, E


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2011)

Go to System Preferences->Network pane. At the top of the pane is the 'Location' drop-down, use that to select a new Location calling it what you want (in Lion you must click on the + sign to create a new Location). Don't worry it will just like before. Just make sure after you make the new Location to click on the 'Apply' button (in the right hand pane window) to save your new Location.

Once you have a new named Location (and saved it) highlight the connection card in System Preferences->Network pane. Then click on the 'Advanced' button to add the connection, including a proxy setup.


----------



## EJBell (Oct 18, 2011)

THanks so much for that, the only orblem is that I followed those instructions and selected 'configure manually' for the proxy setting, clicked apply, Then when I check again it has reverted to 'Use PAC file'. I reconfigured the proxy settings and clicked 'apply' Check again in 'advanced settings' and it had reverted back to 'Use PAC file'. THis always happens and I do not know how to override it! Any more advice is appreciated!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2011)

Is this going to a DSL router/modem?


----------



## cutelovboy (Oct 19, 2011)

hi, i have a Apple Desktop Mini, running OS Mac Lion and now i want to join this Desktop to Domain server 2003.does any one know the method.????

Best regards,


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2011)

First make sure you ping the Domain (using /Applications/Utilities/Network Utility) first. Also in System Preferences->Date & Time and make sure you are using the same Time Server as the Windows Domain. 

Also in System Preferences-Network highlight the connection to the same subnet as the Domain Server and at the top of the Network pane click on 'Location' Use the Location drop down + button to adda new custom named Location. Then in the bottom right of the Network pane click the 'Apply button to save that new Location. Then use the Network pane's Advance button to add the network's static route IP.

Now the steps to Join the Domain:

1. Make sure your logged in as an Administrator (System Preferences->Accounts). 

2. While still in System Preferences->Accounts, highlight your Admin account (make sure the lock symbol in the right bottom of the pane is in the unlocked position) and click on the 'Network Account Server: Join' button. When pop-down comes down click on the 'Open Directory Utility'.

3. In Directory Utility highlight Active Directory and click the pencil image button. Make sure you click the discloser arrow for "Show Advanced Options" and put in all the extra info ration that is need for the Domain. Then click on the 'Bind' button.

4. Reboot and upon the reboot click the other account to log onto with you Domain credentials. 


Plus check out the web site MacWindows.com and their Reader reports about Lion and Active Directory Tips and Reports. Those reports might help a lot in trouble shooting the Domain connection issues.

One more thing: here is a video to watch to see it in action for 10.6.x & 10.7.x.  Just make sure in 10.7 you are the latest and greatest because this .2 update fixed a lot of Active Directory quarks.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2011)

cutelovboy said:


> hi, i have a Apple Desktop Mini, running OS Mac Lion and now i want to join this Desktop to Domain server 2003.does any one know the method.????
> 
> Best regards,



Did any of my suggestions work or are you just a spammer?


----------



## bzoooty (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm having the same problem as the original poster (EJBell). Lion will not allow me to save any proxy settings whatsoever. Every time I click "Automatic Proxy Configuration," for example, enter a URL, and click Apply, it fails to save. The next time I open the proxy tab, it is completely blank (unchecked, no saved settings).

I have a Macbook running 10.7.3.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 7, 2012)

bzoooty said:


> Hi, I'm having the same problem as the original poster (EJBell). Lion will not allow me to save any proxy settings whatsoever. Every time I click "Automatic Proxy Configuration," for example, enter a URL, and click Apply, it fails to save. The next time I open the proxy tab, it is completely blank (unchecked, no saved settings).
> 
> I have a Macbook running 10.7.3.



Try this. Open System Preferences->Network pane and at the top of the Network pane is the Location drop-down. Use that drop-down and select Edit Location. In this next drop-down click on the + sign and custom name a Location (i.e. Home, work, school, etc.) After naming the new location click to save it. Then back into the Network pane (under it's new custom location) rejoin your network and then click on the 'Apply' button to save this new Location settings. 

IMHO the default Automatic is broken. Don't worry, a custom named Location acts EXACTLY normal as Automatic ever did. So try this to see if it helps your situation. Good Luck.


----------

